# Video - Shooting the CZ97B



## duelist1954 (Oct 8, 2011)

In this video I'll put CZ's big gun through it's paces on the range.

Shooting the CZ97B.mov - YouTube


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

nice video! Makes me wonder why I don't shoot mine more LOL I guess my sig c-3 just fits me better. But I would never give up my 97 just a real nice gun.


----------

